# growth rate of GBB



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I got my GBB in July 2013 so I've had it a little over 1 year.
I read that the growth rate of them is "medium/fast".
If that's the case mine is defective.
It's not grown fast at all, it's leg span is no bigger than a 50p.

I keep it at 80f in a small plastic tub, it has some sticks stuck in the substrate vertically so it can build its web which it has done.

Just doesn't seem to be growing very fast, if its normal then cool.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

markhill said:


> I got my GBB in July 2013 so I've had it a little over 1 year.
> I read that the growth rate of them is "medium/fast".
> If that's the case mine is defective.
> It's not grown fast at all, it's leg span is no bigger than a 50p.
> ...


how big was it when you got it?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

wilkinss77 said:


> how big was it when you got it?


Tiny, less than 1cm leg span


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

markhill said:


> Tiny, less than 1cm leg span


then it's growing fast as per the description- that's a fast growth rate.


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

That's slow mine would have been at least 4 inch's in that time. Feed it some grow fast


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

wilkinss77 said:


> then it's growing fast as per the description- that's a fast growth rate.





Theevilreddevil said:


> That's slow mine would have been at least 4 inch's in that time. Feed it some grow fast


2 totally different answers in just 2 posts. :bash:
All the other Ts I've had, g rosea, b albopilosum, l parahybana, p regalis, n colouratovilosum, h lividum to name but a few have all grown much faster than this one.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

With cyaneos I've always found them to grow quite eratically. As slings, mine would moult quite often, but I wouldn't notice too much difference in the size, but once they got a little bit bigger (probably about the size of yours going off your description) their growth would be a lot more noticeable. 

I wouldn't worry too much, you're through the grim stages where you hardly notice anything - over the next few moults you'll start to see her packing on some size I would expect.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

markhill said:


> 2 totally different answers in just 2 posts. :bash:
> All the other Ts I've had, g rosea, b albopilosum, l parahybana, p regalis, n colouratovilosum, h lividum to name but a few have all grown much faster than this one.


a g rosea growing faster than a GBB!!!

But anyway, dont worry, the fact that it is growing at all is always a good sign.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

AS above, as long as it is eating and growing who cares how fast it grows, main thing is it's healthy and happy, as long as the substrate is BONE DRY and it has a water bowl, can't really go wrong with them


----------



## David VB (Nov 3, 2013)

That's really slow imho.

I bought mine on 22/09/2013 as tiny sling (legspan slightly bigger than 1cm) :









This is her now :









She's around 6 or 7cm legspan.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

David VB said:


> That's really slow imho.
> 
> I bought mine on 22/09/2013 as tiny sling (legspan slightly bigger than 1cm) :
> image
> ...


See mine still looks like yours does on the top pic.


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

Thinking maybe slightly out of the box, are you sure it is a GBB and not a oligoxystre diamantinensis?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

EvilM1k said:


> Thinking maybe slightly out of the box, are you sure it is a GBB and not a oligoxystre diamantinensis?



They're quite drab as slings though aren't they? Going off what the OP is saying, sounds like it'd still have the sling colours if it's a cyaneopubescens.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The quicker it grows the faster it becomes mature male


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Pic taken just now.
Looks small but it's half on the stick and has some of its legs curled up holding on


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

Poxicator is so right.
I bought a 2.5 cm GBB sling and it matured into a male in just 16 months. This is not an exaggeration. I ended up giving it to poxicator for breeding as I didn't know what to do with him. 
It was my first ever tarantula and I made the rooky mistake of over feeding (these guys will never refuse a meal). I was desperate for it to get big quick and lose its sling colours so I kept feeding. I wish now that I had slowed down as I would have enjoyed him a little longer.
I've just bought a g.pulchra sling- don't think I'll have the same problem!!!


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> The quicker it grows the faster it becomes mature male


Haha this made me chuckle Mr Poxi  how are you sir? Ltnc. Yup mine matured super quick and I was gutted. Beautiful T he was and loved his grub. You still breeding? Finally got a big enough house with an outhouse for the Mrs to have agreed to let me grrrr back into the hobby I love lol do any of the old regulars still knock around?? (Matt/Sel etc etc)


----------

